# Ipad3 Programmes quittent inopinément



## Mash0013 (28 Octobre 2012)

Hello,
J'ai un IPad 3 non jailbreaké, tout allait bien,  j'ai fait une mise à jour des toutes mes applications sur mon IMac. Puis j'ai connecté mon IPad au Mac et fait une synchronisation. Je n'ai pas fait de mise à jour iOS, il était déjà en 6. Non jailbreaké.
Depuis lorsque j'ouvre un programme, il quitte tout seul de suite. C'est comme ça avec tous les programmes sauf " de base" comme photo, calendrier, iTunes, safari qui eux marchent nickel sans quitter.
J'ai essayé restauration 3 x , une fois en restaurant à partir d'une sauvegarde, deux  fois en restaurant comme nouvel IPad,  ça ne résoud pas le problème.
Éteindre et rallumer non plus,  rallumage forcé non plus, dés installer réinstaller un programme non plus. Via AppStore ou synchro avec iMac, idem,ça quitte.
Même iBooks installé après quitte aussi.
Autre idée avant retour sav ?

Merci de vos lumières .
Mash


----------



## Mash0013 (28 Octobre 2012)

Est ce que ce n'est pas lié au nombre d'appareils reliés à l'identifiant Apple ??

Par facilités on est déjà 6 dessus dans la famille  ! un Imac, 3 iphones ( occasions)  , 1 pod Touch , un iPad ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h01 ----------




Mash0013 a dit:


> Est ce que ce n'est pas lié au nombre d'appareils reliés à l'identifiant Apple ??
> 
> Par facilités on est déjà 6 dessus dans la famille  ! un Imac, 3 iphones ( occasions)  , 1 pod Touch , un iPad ??



C'est pas ça ! : Maximum 10 selon apple

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4627?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------

Youppee 
maintenant aussi avec un ipHone 3Gs que j'ai synchronisé ce matin


----------



## Mash0013 (28 Octobre 2012)

En parti résolu : 
C'est un des programmes qui fait déconner les autres, j'ai restauré comme nouvel Ipad, installé aucun programmes via le mac, mais uniquement en les téléchargeant via l'Ipad et l'Appstore. et ça ne quitte plus .

reste plus qu'à trouver lequel ???

Mash


----------



## Larme (28 Octobre 2012)

Alors...
Avant de tout réinstaller, il aurait été peut-être intéressant de tuer toutes les applications en background. Le multi-tâche, c'est bien, mais il a ses limites, malgré iOS qui est censée les tuer.
Maintenant, ces applications plantaient peut-être avec iOS 6. Une mise à jour de celles-ci ? Car comme tu les a retéléchargées, certaines n'aiment peut-être pas iOS6, malgré la rétro-compatibilité théorique.


----------

